# 2010 Trek 4300 Value?



## CodyI (Dec 14, 2010)

I would consider myself a beginner in mountain biking. I had a Trek 3500 years ago while I was in undergrad just as a means of transportation around campus. I will be moving to Tennessee after grad school in a few months and am looking to go ahead and purchase a mountain bike. 

I've done my research, talked to a local bike shop (with a very nice and knowledgable guy), and wanted to get everyone else's opinion.

What would be the relative value of a 2010 Trek 4300 (non-disc) in great shape? 

I have a friend who bought it in 2010 and has ridden it maybe 80 miles (total) and over half of which were on the road (for mini triathlons). 

He bought it in 2010 for 600 (he states) and wants to sell it to me for roughly half of that. I like the price obviously, especially since it'll be my first bike, so I don't see a need to spend a lot of money on something I may not use to it's potential. 

Conversely, at the local Specialized shop I could get a 2012 Hardrock Disc for 480, brand new. What is everyones thoughts...

Thanks in advance.

Cody


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

I personally think that the 4300 is a step above the Hardrock. I can't say enough great things about my 4300. Great all-around bike without breaking the bank.


----------



## CodyI (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely like the 4300 feel over the Hardrock. What would you pay for a barely used 2010 4300 without disc brakes?


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

Depending on how "lightly used" it is, I'd say $300-$350 would be ok. Just my $.02


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

the MSRP for that bike was $529 bucks, brand new. Its spec'd with quite low end parts, and fairly dated even though its only 2 years old. 

300 bucks would be alright.. its very much an entry level bike, it would be alright to get started in mountain biking, and ride some light trails. If you get serious into the sport, you'll probably find yourself wanting something better pretty quick.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

I would not discount the value of disk brakes......that is the one deal breaker for me. IMHO but that and a dollar will get you a Coke at the gas station.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

Ebay...


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

I think where and what kind of conditions you ride in determines the value of disc brakes. Many people pay for the look and don't ever really need them.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

CabinDweller said:


> I think where and what kind of conditions you ride in determines the value of disc brakes. Many people pay for the look and don't ever really need them.


I respectfully disagree. While rim brakes work and if that is what you got...run it.....but Sometimes an innovation comes along, that is so much better than its predecessor, that it makes the former obsolete. IMO, disk brakes on a MTB are just that type of innovation. Probably the biggest deal since threadless headsets. Disk brakes are inexpensive these days....as well as entry level bikes that come with them.

If you budget allows, get something with disk brakes. There is no comparison on the performance.


----------



## njdj (Jan 9, 2012)

For $50 you could add disc brakes to the 4300. Get Avid bb7.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

njdj said:


> For $50 you could add disc brakes to the 4300. Get Avid bb7.


If it has disk brake mounts on the fork and frame....then yea that ^.

Also remember that you would have no warranty with the Trek, if that is important to you...although I dont expect you would have problems with the frame. But with a new bike, the componets and frame would be covered by the Manufacturer. Just something else to think about.


----------



## njdj (Jan 9, 2012)

mrmas said:


> If it has disk brake mounts on the fork and frame....then yea that ^.
> 
> Also remember that you would have no warranty with the Trek, if that is important to you...although I dont expect you would have problems with the frame. But with a new bike, the componets and frame would be covered by the Manufacturer. Just something else to think about.


Parts are covered for 1 year...big deal. Frame unlikely to be a problem. Yes, it has mounts.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Buy it, ride it for a while and after (of if) you find you want to move up you can recover most of what you invested when you sell it.


----------



## BJD83 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was able to pick up my '08 4300 on CL for $150. I've been riding it for about 8 months now, and it's a good begineer bike. I'm probably going to be selling it soon to buy something new, and will probably get back the full $150 i paid for it.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

njdj said:


> For $50 you could add disc brakes to the 4300. Get Avid bb7.


Don't forget...likely he'll need a new wheelset if he converts to discs.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

BJD83 said:


> I was able to pick up my '08 4300 on CL for $150. I've been riding it for about 8 months now, and it's a good begineer bike. I'm probably going to be selling it soon to buy something new, and will probably get back the full $150 i paid for it.


And in walks the smart guy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## njdj (Jan 9, 2012)

captainjoon said:


> Don't forget...likely he'll need a new wheelset if he converts to discs.


Very true...I forgot anout that.


----------



## GiantRev2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## CodyI (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I ended up grabbing it for $300 with some minor add-ons (bag, H20 bottle carrier, wheels and 2 sets of tires).


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

Now go ride it like you stole it! Or if your trails are in the same condition they are around Memphis go out in the garage and get it nice & clean then go inside and watch some tv.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mrmas said:


> I respectfully disagree. While rim brakes work and if that is what you got...run it.....but Sometimes an innovation comes along, that is so much better than its predecessor, that it makes the former obsolete. IMO, disk brakes on a MTB are just that type of innovation. Probably the biggest deal since threadless headsets. Disk brakes are inexpensive these days....as well as entry level bikes that come with them.
> 
> If you budget allows, get something with disk brakes. There is no comparison on the performance.


I good set of V brakes will out perform cheap disc brakes, so it's all relative.

Given a choice of low end disc vs. XT / XTR v brakes, I'll take the V's


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats! Throw up a pic if you get a chance...


----------



## mtbz (Aug 24, 2012)

*This Trek: Buy it or not?*

Can I get an opinion on this bike to buy?

Think it will work for a beginner-ish rider? How's the price?

Thanks in advance!

miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/3201694706.html


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

Disc brakes are almost a must have for trail riders.


----------

